# Poorboys ssr2 swirl remover?



## Cubby1989 (Mar 4, 2012)

anyone used it? is it too rough for just average swirls as its an abrasive i was just wondering if thats gonna be too harsh on my paint?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

You may want to post this thread on the Show & Shine section.

Just sayin'.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Audi paint work is very hard and I think you will be hard pushed to remove swirls by hand


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Audi paint work is very hard and I think you will be hard pushed to remove swirls by hand


Read this in a few posts, and my paint seems the opposite....easily scratches / marks :?

Checked paint thickness today too, prior to my first use of DA....it's 120 to 150 microns, each panel being the same (eg dooor to door, wing to wing..) but i guess i have to assume the bumpers and bonnet are in the same thickness range as bumpers plastic and bonnet Aluminium?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Audi paint is hard - believe me! Same is true for all German marques. Some of the hardest will be found on Merc's when they painted them with "scratch resistant" ceramic based paints, they marked and were an absolute pig to correct, so difficult that I swerved them after having a go on a couple.

If you're looking to remove swirls permanently, then use something from Menzerna - these products where bought to market to deal with very hard paints and in particular those ceramic based paints. They'll work on Audi paint just fine using a powered polisher, but don't expect instant results...it takes time coupled with the right choice of pad, compound/polish and technique.

This is an ideal starting point: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_220.html

If you want to avoid the hard graft of polishing down the clear coat (it's not an expendable layer of the paint scheme!) Try Zaino's Z5 and read my thread on "has Swissvax had its ass kicked" The swirls on the car I treated last October haven't magically re-appeared unlike other products that use fillers that "drop-out"...it's impressive stuff!

Poorboys swirl remover? I've got all their correction products and take it from me (or not :wink: ) they're pretty ineffective on hard paint...and if you're considering doing it by hand, regardless of using Poorboys or Menzerna - good luck!

Dave


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Audi paint is hard - believe me! Same is true for all German marques. Some of the hardest will be found on Merc's when they painted them with "scratch resistant" ceramic based paints, they marked and were an absolute pig to correct, so difficult that I swerved them after having a go on a couple.
> 
> If you're looking to remove swirls permanently, then use something from Menzerna - these products where bought to market to deal with very hard paints and in particular those ceramic based paints. They'll work on Audi paint just fine using a powered polisher, but don't expect instant results...it takes time coupled with the right choice of pad, compound/polish and technique.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Yep thanks read your posts, and the one on detailing world which I've printed off to read over and over....Are you Dave KG?

Ended up getting this...with the Sonus compounds, as i'd read the menzerna were harsh??

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_677.html

My paints in 'good' condition but always done by hand and has pnly ever been polished using sonus final finsh...pre clayed with swisssol fluid then clay then sonus then swissol wax.

I was gonna start with the DA on the two final stage pads and compounds in this kit???

Was also looking at the Megs microfibre stuff which a lot on here say good things about,

thanks for the responce, Oh and Cubby sorry for highjacking your post


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I haven't any recent experience of Sonus compounds...though I did cut my polishing teeth using their products and a Porter Cable DA polisher. When Menzerna appeared I found that so much better and have stayed with it ever since.

You could call Tim at CYC and ask if he would change the Sonus to Menzerna, or give them a go - like most polishes and compounds, they'll have been improved on over the years. 
What I wouldn't agree with though is that Menzerna is too harsh - for Jap paints which are soft, maybe. For Audi/German paint most definately not!

As for what pad/polish combination...always start with the least aggressive and work your up (to more aggressive) and find what'll work for you. A little trial and error is needed.

No I'm not Dave KG either...he does live in Dundee though; met him a couple of times, only wish I was as young he is <sniff> 

Dave


----------

